# Anyone from Denmark??



## Misterask (Jun 13, 2009)

Hey my name is Asbj?rn and i live in Denmark,

i was wondering about if anyone live in Denmark besides myself? :wink:


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Hello Asbj?rn. I am not from Denmark but I am from southern Sweden, and since we have this kickass bridge between our nations that almost makes us neighbours right  Let it be known to all that the Danish are generally a more pleasant people than the swedes, more laid back and friendly. Coming to think of it, I havent met many people from other countries personally, but I spend a fair ammount *cough* a sh1tload *cough* of time on the internet, and from everything I hear and from the impressions I get, we swedes really are the most unfriendly stuck-up people on the planet, generally speaking ofcourse. I need to move. Anyone want a roommate in Canada California Iceland Amsterdam Australia or New Zealand, let me know


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Actually, yes. Gothenburg > Stockholm any day of the week.


----------



## Rasmus (Feb 22, 2010)

Why hello there, I'm a proud dane as well.









Har haft DP/DR i et par år nu, og det bliver kun værre synes jeg. Er forresten fra Nykøbing Falster, hvis nogen er nysgerrige.


----------



## Christina1 (Oct 8, 2011)

Hej Asbjørn og Rasmus!
Jeg ved dette er en gammel tråd, men måske er I stadig på her? Jeg er også dansker - bor i København og har haft dpd i flere omgange. Har nu tilbagefald pga stress og har søgt behandling. Hvordan går det med jer? Hvornår fik I diagnosen og hvilken behandling har I prøvet?
Mvh Christina


----------

